# Well Chuffed...



## mad_librarian (Jan 30, 2005)

...with my new (courtesy of Roy - excellent service BTW) Amphibia (vosam2 on the rlt site).

Thought I'd see what the buzz was with them. I've got it on one of Roy's HDN straps and it's looking great. A tad smaller than my usual beast (OM) but it's a comfortable wear and looks nicely retro - I especially like the numerals and the seconds hand.

Forgot to introduce myself when first posted a couple of weeks ago. I wouldn't say I was a watch "obsessive" (ahem) - rather someone with various tastes who needs to be dragged past watch emporiums by nervous missus in case another watch finds a new home. Not particulary into brands, themes, types....just know what I like, even if it's a piece of junk.

Watch wearing this week - the Vostok, my OM and a Festina chronograph alarm...

Dream watch = 50s OSM

cheers

mad_l


----------



## Xantiagib (Apr 22, 2005)

wear it in good health and welcome to the Vostok club!

photo?


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Vostok`s_ mmmmmmmm, nice_


----------



## mad_librarian (Jan 30, 2005)

a couple of photos...










and...this week's wearers...


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

I like Vostok a lot, they certainly have a well deserved following. This is one of me favourites, shame the bracelet lets it down a bit.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Well if it's shots of favorite Vostoks time here's one of mine!


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

My favourite Vostok, purchased from someone who`s recently turned 40









*Vostok 1980`s 21 jewel 2146 Automatic Movement*


















File Size: 98.55 KB

Actually the bezel has recently been replaced with one in better condition but the same style, I really must take a new photo, trouble is I like this one









BTW I gather Vostok are one of the few watch firms in the world that make everything in house


----------



## bluejay (Apr 12, 2005)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> BTW I gather Vostok are one of the few watch firms in the world that make everything in house
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So that's kinda like a Jaeger LeCoultre Master Compressor then.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

bluejay said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > BTW I gather Vostok are one of the few watch firms in the world that make everything in house
> ...


Yep, but not as good and several orders of magnitude cheaper. Law of diminishing returns, I suppose?


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

pg tips said:


> Well if it's shots of favorite Vostoks time here's one of mine!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I do remember Alby, I'm sure glad you didn't bugger him up too PG old buddy.









I suspect you are too?


----------

